# Aikikai



## Ronnin (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there a difference between Aikido, and Aikikai?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2011)

Aikikai is a Foundation 

Aikikai Foundation

Aikido is a martial art


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 20, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Aikikai is a Foundation
> 
> Aikikai Foundation
> 
> Aikido is a martial art


 okay i understand thanks again!


----------

